# Koi kaufen, aber wo



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

hallo......

ja ich will auch ein paar koi´s haben   
nur frage ich mich wo ich die kaufen soll. in meiner umgebung kenne ich ein paar aba die genies nicht gerade mein vertrauen. peschkes und hornbach !!
ich komme aus der umgebung mönchengladbach ver ein paar tips hat wo ich die her bekommen kann ??
oder hat jemand welche abzugeben


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich würde nicht gerade im Baumarkt Fische kaufe-egal welche Art.

In Mönchengladbach kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus, aber in unsere Ecke ca.30 Min. von Dir weg gibt es den Teichcenter "Holzum".Der Laden ist sehr bekannt für sein fachwissen und gute beratung!!

www.holzum.de

Da bekommst Du alles was du für ein G.teich brauchst.Natürlich auch Fische und sehr viele Koi´s!

Gibt es den bei Dir in der Nähe kein Fachhändler?-außer Hornbach ect.
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

ich meine die Geschäftsstelle in Neukirchen-Vluyn / nicht Rees!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hornbach würde ich auch eher abraten, da habe ich schon dinge gesehen, die waren nicht gerade schön :-(

dafür war ich vom DEHNER positiv überrascht, zumindest heir bei uns... gute Beratung, und die Koi machen zumindest äusserlich einen fitten Eindruck. Hab letztes Jahr zwei kleine gekauft, die gedeien bisher prächtig

Zum Unterschied: hab in einem Koi-"Fachhandel" einen Chagoi gekauft, sündhaft teuer für seine Größe, und er ist der einzige der mir bisher etwas sorgen macht....

man sieht, Pauschalurteile sind schwer :-(

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich war gestern beim De*ner hier in meiner Nähe.
Was ich dort gesehen habe ist meiner Meinung nach nicht in Ordnung.
Also würde ich abraten bei irgendeinem Baumarkt zu kaufen, obwohl ich auch welche von dort habe. Die habe ich ganz am Anfang gekauft, aber ich würde es nicht wieder tun, auch wenn man Glück haben kann.

Gruß Wupfel

Ach ja, dort wurde ein kleiner Platinum Koi einem kleinen Mädchen verkauft, welches auch gerade erst ein kleines Aquarium für diesen Fisch erstanden hatte. Ich frage mich halt was passiert wenn der kleine erstmal größer wird?
Der Verkäufer hatte keinerlei Hemmung dies zu tun.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lars,

versuche es doch mal hier: 



Das ist nicht allzuweit von MG entfernt. Ich komme aus Aachen, also auch ganz aus Deiner  Nähe.  Ansonsten kenne ich noch einen Händler in Aachen und einen in Düren.  

Du kannst Dich gerne mal per Email oder PN bei mir melden.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Danke erst mal an alle !!!!

habe mich nochmal bei peschkes umgeschaut, sah dieses mal sehr viel besser aus !!! Werde mir wohl dort ein paar thai-kois holen....

sprechen gründe dagenen thai und japan kois zusammen zu setzen ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Bei uns beim De*ner zeigen die Fische anzeichen von Krankheiten und schlechter Fütterung!!!

Jetzt kaufe ich nurnoch bei einem "Koihändler" zwar keine Kois ,aber an anderen Fischen hat der auch genug da und die preise stimmen auch

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

*Koikauf*

Hallo,
wenn Du nichts gegen internetkauf und koiversand hast kann ich dir einen sehr guten händler sagen.
da haben wir auch einen unserer koi her, und er war im top zustand als er bei uns ankam. er kam aus ´rastatt bei karlsruhe und wurde uns nach hamburg versand.
Doogie bekommt dieses jahr schon nachfahren von ihr.
wenn er fertig ist mit teichbau  
also die adresse ist

der preis stimmt auch und die koi sind top
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lars,

weiß nicht ob ich noch rechtzeitig ein paar Tips abgeben kann:

Hol*um (Neukirchen-Vluyn) kann ich nur von abraten, selten so eine besch.... Fischhälterung gesehen.  :abgelehnt: 

Empfehlen kann ich auf jeden Fall Teich&Koi in Düren (ca. 80Km), dort kriegst Du selbst die kleinen Koi schon handzahm. Wir haben dort schon insgesamt 4 Fische gekauft. Haben sich alle prächtig entwickelt.

Ebenso kann ich Dir Pötschke in Kaarst, Stadtgrenze Willich (Krefeld), ans Herz legen. Ist zwar eigentlich ne Gärtnerei, haben aber ebenfalls super Japan und Euro Koi und alles war der der gemeine Hausfisch sonst noch so braucht.   

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hi Stephan
pass mir nur gut auf auf meine Kleinen ;-)
Der Teich nimmt schon Formen an, allerdings hält mich die Kellerbaustelle daneben noch auf, abwechselnd bauen zehrt ganz schön an den Nerven...

aber, dafür werden beide Baustellen, Haus und Teich hoffentlich so wie ich's mir vorstelle 

Natürlich gibts Fotos, sobald alles steht, nur jetzt isses etwas stressig

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Sushi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> Ebenso kann ich Dir Pötschke in Kaarst, Stadtgrenze Willich (Krefeld), ans Herz legen. Ist zwar eigentlich ne Gärtnerei, haben aber ebenfalls super Japan und Euro Koi und alles war der der gemeine Hausfisch sonst noch so braucht.



Danke für diesen Tipp da werde ich mich nach meiner Teicherweiterung sofort mal umschauen.
Düren ist auch ein klasse tipp da war ich schon. handzam sind die wirklich schon   aba leider auch etwas teuer :-(

wir werden mal sehen


----------

